# Etisalat !!!



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

hey guys ,

I would like to know some information about the careers @ Etisalat such as the
* Grade system
* Average salaries 
*Annual leave and other benefits

Thanks


----------



## damian8 (Aug 29, 2011)

anyone ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Try on the dubai forum and maybe you will get a few bites as it tends to be more active.


----------

